# CDROM drive not detected

## benfrasersimpson

Hi, i installed Gentoo last week, however i am unable to use my cdrom drive as either my normal user or root.

here is my emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9300_@_2.50GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 10 Feb 2009 18:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ "

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bidi bzip2 cdda cdio cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac fortran freetype gdbm gnome gnutls gpm gtk hal httpd iconv ipv6 isdnlog java java6 libburn livemmx mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection sdl session skins spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream sysfs tcpd theora truetype unicode vcd vlm w32codecs wxwindows x264 xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lspci -v (edited)

```

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 022e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 6fa0 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

```

groups

```

disk wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users portage 1000 plugdev

```

fstab

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/p$

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda6               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks,

Ben

----------

## honp

Please provide dmesg for next help.

----------

## benfrasersimpson

Thanks for the reply

dmesg

[code:1:707602fe02]

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@bfs) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.3)) #5 SMP Sun Feb 8 11:27:04 GMT 2009

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda6

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000dfe72000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dfe72000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1c000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000feda6000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x120000 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xdfe72 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00dfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00dfe00000 - 00dfe72000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to dfe72000 @ 8000-e000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: dfe72000 end: dfe72000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0120000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 120000000 @ c000-12000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: 120000000 end: 120000000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FBC90, 0024 (r2 DELL  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT DFE73A00, 0064 (r1 DELL    M08     27D80B13 ASL        61)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP DFE7389C, 00F4 (r4 DELL    M08     27D80B13 ASL        61)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT DFE74000, 4BC2 (r2 INT430 SYSFexxx     1001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS DFE82800, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET DFE73B00, 0038 (r1 DELL    M08            1 ASL        61)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC DFE73C00, 0068 (r1 DELL    M08     27D80B13 ASL        47)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG DFE73BC0, 003E (r16 DELL    M08     27D80B13 ASL        61)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC DFE73C9C, 0176 (r1 DELL    M08     27D80B13 ASL        61)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OSFR DFE73200, 002C (r1 DELL    M08     27D80B13 ASL        61)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT DFE737C0, 0028 (r1 DELL    M08     27D80B13 ASL        61)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT DFE7217E, 04CC (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000120000000

[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000120000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000000001000 - 0000000000004fff]

[    0.000000]   bootmap [000000000000d000 -  0000000000030fff] pages 24

[    0.000000] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0120000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000200000 - 0000a2bb84]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000a2bb84]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009f000 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f000 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000008000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000c000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000000c000 - 000000d000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000c000 - 000000d000]

[    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe20003ffffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002bbfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00120000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000dfe72

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00120000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048081

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1747 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 898730 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 129280 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000dfe72000 - 00000000e0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f8000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fc000000 - 00000000fec00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fed18000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1c000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed90000 - 00000000feda0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000feda6000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000feda6000 - 00000000fee00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee10000 - 00000000ffe00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at e2000000 (gap: e0000000:18000000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 47968 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 4, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1029757

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PIT calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 2493.724 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Checking aperture...

[    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000999] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000999] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000999] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000999] Placing software IO TLB between 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000999] Memory: 4058216k/4718592k available (4613k kernel code, 134108k reserved, 2441k data, 484k init)

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4987.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=2493724)

[    0.000999] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001014] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001425] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001728] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.005216] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.006796] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.007183] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.007589] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.008020] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.008487] CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

[    0.009002] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

[    0.009404] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.009805] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.010005] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.010407] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.011019] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.019445] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.030165] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9300  @ 2.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.030587] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[    0.030996] APIC timer calibration result 12468620

[    0.030997] Detected 12.468 MHz APIC timer.

[    0.032110] Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4987.24 BogoMIPS (lpj=2493622)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

[    0.000999] CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.103833] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9300  @ 2.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.104354] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.105000] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.105286] Total of 2 processors activated (9974.69 BogoMIPS).

[    0.105659] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6048 bytes left

[    0.106046] net_namespace: 1504 bytes

[    0.106463] Time: 16:21:45  Date: 02/13/09

[    0.107008] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.107312] No dock devices found.

[    0.107343] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.108009] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.108295] PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in E820

[    0.110320] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f8000000 - fbffffff

[    0.110608] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.113998] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.134324] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.134610] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.134980] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.180118] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.181012] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.181304] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.181670] PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [6f20, 6f3f]

[    0.181732] PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [6f00, 6f1f]

[    0.181800] PCI: 0000:00:1a.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fed1c400, fed1c7ff]

[    0.181870] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.181976] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.182306] PCI: 0000:00:1b.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [f6ffc000, f6ffffff]

[    0.182377] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.182672] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.183058] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.183350] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.183720] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.183975] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.184346] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.184637] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.185017] PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [6f80, 6f9f]

[    0.185079] PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [6f60, 6f7f]

[    0.185140] PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [6f40, 6f5f]

[    0.185207] PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fed1c000, fed1c3ff]

[    0.185277] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.185976] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.186422] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.186974] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.187305] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 10 io port: [1f0, 1f7]

[    0.187312] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 14 io port: [3f4, 3f7]

[    0.187319] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 18 io port: [170, 177]

[    0.187326] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 1c io port: [374, 377]

[    0.187333] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 20 io port: [6fa0, 6faf]

[    0.187404] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [6eb0, 6eb7]

[    0.187411] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [6eb8, 6ebb]

[    0.187418] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [6ec0, 6ec7]

[    0.187425] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [6ec8, 6ecb]

[    0.187432] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [6ee0, 6eff]

[    0.187439] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 24 32bit mmio: [f6ffb800, f6ffbfff]

[    0.187492] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.187781] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.187990] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f6ffb700, f6ffb7ff]

[    0.188014] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 20 io port: [10c0, 10df]

[    0.188086] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f5000000, f5ffffff]

[    0.188101] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 14 64bit mmio: [e0000000, efffffff]

[    0.188116] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [f2000000, f3ffffff]

[    0.188124] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 24 io port: [ef00, ef7f]

[    0.188132] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, 1ffff]

[    0.188227] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [e000, efff]

[    0.188230] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [f2000000, f6efffff]

[    0.188233] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 64bit mmio pref: [e0000000, efffffff]

[    0.188308] PCI: 0000:09:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [f1ffc000, f1ffffff]

[    0.188318] PCI: 0000:09:00.0 reg 18 io port: [de00, deff]

[    0.188424] pci 0000:09:00.0: supports D1

[    0.188425] pci 0000:09:00.0: supports D2

[    0.188426] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.188721] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.189018] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 io port: [d000, dfff]

[    0.189023] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 32bit mmio: [f1f00000, f1ffffff]

[    0.189138] PCI: 0000:0b:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [f1efe000, f1efffff]

[    0.189288] pci 0000:0b:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.189601] pci 0000:0b:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.190021] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.1 32bit mmio: [f1e00000, f1efffff]

[    0.190083] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 io port: [c000, cfff]

[    0.190087] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 32bit mmio: [f1c00000, f1dfffff]

[    0.190094] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 64bit mmio pref: [f0000000, f01fffff]

[    0.190150] PCI: 0000:03:09.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f1bff800, f1bfffff]

[    0.190214] pci 0000:03:09.0: supports D1

[    0.190215] pci 0000:03:09.0: supports D2

[    0.190216] pci 0000:03:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.190509] pci 0000:03:09.0: PME# disabled

[    0.191006] PCI: 0000:03:09.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f1bff400, f1bff4ff]

[    0.191070] pci 0000:03:09.1: supports D1

[    0.191071] pci 0000:03:09.1: supports D2

[    0.191073] pci 0000:03:09.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.191366] pci 0000:03:09.1: PME# disabled

[    0.191685] PCI: 0000:03:09.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f1bff500, f1bff5ff]

[    0.191749] pci 0000:03:09.2: supports D1

[    0.191750] pci 0000:03:09.2: supports D2

[    0.191751] pci 0000:03:09.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.191974] pci 0000:03:09.2: PME# disabled

[    0.192293] PCI: 0000:03:09.3 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f1bff600, f1bff6ff]

[    0.192356] pci 0000:03:09.3: supports D1

[    0.192357] pci 0000:03:09.3: supports D2

[    0.192359] pci 0000:03:09.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.192651] pci 0000:03:09.3: PME# disabled

[    0.193004] PCI: 0000:03:09.4 reg 10 32bit mmio: [f1bff700, f1bff7ff]

[    0.193067] pci 0000:03:09.4: supports D1

[    0.193068] pci 0000:03:09.4: supports D2

[    0.193069] pci 0000:03:09.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.193365] pci 0000:03:09.4: PME# disabled

[    0.193698] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.193977] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [f1b00000, f1bfffff]

[    0.194014] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.194484] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

[    0.194624] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

[    0.194712] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.194824] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.195017] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05._PRT]

[    0.204074] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 11) *7

[    0.205360] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

[    0.206075] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 11) *5

[    0.206852] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.207812] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.209074] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.210768] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.212060] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.213780] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.213982] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.214264] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.231191] pnp 00:0a: io resource (0x1000-0x1005) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.231704] pnp 00:0a: io resource (0x1008-0x100f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.232010] pnp 00:0b: io resource (0x1006-0x1007) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.232522] pnp 00:0b: io resource (0x100a-0x1059) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.232966] pnp 00:0b: io resource (0x1010-0x102f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.253981] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.254270] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.254571] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.254988] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.254988] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.255264] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.255264] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.255998] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.260974] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

[    0.261270] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.261270] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.261551] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.268965] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.269252] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.269540] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.269838] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.269985] PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

[    0.270276] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.270960] hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.271983] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.277968] system 00:01: iomem range 0xff800000-0xff8fffff has been reserved

[    0.278259] system 00:01: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffcfffff has been reserved

[    0.278556] system 00:06: ioport range 0xc80-0xcff could not be reserved

[    0.278850] system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

[    0.279148] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

[    0.279439] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.279735] system 00:0b: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

[    0.280027] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

[    0.280319] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

[    0.280610] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x809-0x809 has been reserved

[    0.280902] system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9efff could not be reserved

[    0.281196] system 00:0c: iomem range 0x9f000-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.281487] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.281779] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff has been reserved

[    0.282074] system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0xdfe71fff could not be reserved

[    0.282582] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xdfe72000-0xdfefffff could not be reserved

[    0.283093] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xdff00000-0xdfffffff could not be reserved

[    0.283603] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.284115] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.284404] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff could not be reserved

[    0.284911] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff could not be reserved

[    0.285423] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

[    0.285932] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfeda3fff could not be reserved

[    0.286446] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfeda4000-0xfeda4fff could not be reserved

[    0.286952] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfeda5000-0xfeda5fff could not be reserved

[    0.287464] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfeda6000-0xfeda6fff has been reserved

[    0.287753] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed1bfff could not be reserved

[    0.288266] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff could not be reserved

[    0.293466] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.293756] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

[    0.294048] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xf2000000-0xf6efffff

[    0.294339] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff

[    0.294850] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:09

[    0.295144] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

[    0.295437] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xf1f00000-0xf1ffffff

[    0.295729] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.296025] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0b

[    0.296314] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

[    0.296608] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xf1e00000-0xf1efffff

[    0.296903] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.297201] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0c

[    0.297492] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

[    0.297786] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xf1c00000-0xf1dfffff

[    0.298085] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f0000000-0x000000f01fffff

[    0.298601] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.298890] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.299185] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xf1b00000-0xf1bfffff

[    0.299476] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.299778] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.300072] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.300079] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.300373] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.300381] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.300678] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.300685] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.300984] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.300992] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.300995] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.301282] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.301571] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [e000, efff]

[    0.301857] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [f2000000, f6efffff]

[    0.302150] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [e0000000, efffffff]

[    0.302438] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.302729] bus: 09 index 0 io port: [d000, dfff]

[    0.303019] bus: 09 index 1 mmio: [f1f00000, f1ffffff]

[    0.303309] bus: 09 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.303597] bus: 09 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.303888] bus: 0b index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.304180] bus: 0b index 1 mmio: [f1e00000, f1efffff]

[    0.304468] bus: 0b index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.304755] bus: 0b index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.305045] bus: 0c index 0 io port: [c000, cfff]

[    0.305334] bus: 0c index 1 mmio: [f1c00000, f1dfffff]

[    0.305623] bus: 0c index 2 mmio: [f0000000, f01fffff]

[    0.305914] bus: 0c index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.306207] bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.306492] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [f1b00000, f1bfffff]

[    0.306781] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.307072] bus: 03 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.307360] bus: 03 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.307657] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.318069] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.319553] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.323629] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.324488] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.324780] TCP reno registered

[    0.328057] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.328585] Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

[    0.329857] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.330167] type=2000 audit(1234542104.329:1): initialized

[    0.336428] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.338761] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.339117] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.340029] msgmni has been set to 7926

[    0.340409] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.340585] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.341096] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.341386] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.341674] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.342055] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.342379] pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.342381] pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.342399] pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.342400] pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.342441] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.342442] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.342461] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.342462] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.342480] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.342482] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.342533] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.342626] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.342653] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

[    0.342967] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.343000] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.343029] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.343099] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.343146] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.343479] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.343511] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.343540] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.343638] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.343683] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability

[    0.344017] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.344045] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.344072] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.344166] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.344210] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: found MSI capability

[    0.349934] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.349965] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.349995] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.350140] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.352693] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[    0.352797] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[    0.353085] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.353536] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.381203] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.381615] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.526314] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.526660] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.532128] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

[    0.532466] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.537124] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

[    0.537871] ACPI: SSDT DFE72CB4, 02C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.538865] ACPI: SSDT DFE7264A, 05E5 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.539785] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.539787] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.539789] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.539831] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.540415] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.540705] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.541425] ACPI: SSDT DFE72F7C, 00C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.542298] ACPI: SSDT DFE72C2F, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.543276] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.543861] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.544153] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.546456] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.546911] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (56 C)

[    0.547250] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.547596] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.549283] brd: module loaded

[    0.550123] loop: module loaded

[    0.550409] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k3-NAPI

[    0.550699] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.551033] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

[    0.551321] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.551702] sky2 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.552004] sky2 0000:09:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.552021] sky2 0000:09:00.0: v1.22 addr 0xf1ffc000 irq 16 Yukon-2 FE+ rev 0

[    0.552661] sky2 eth0: addr 00:1d:09:5d:0b:75

[    0.553083] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.553370] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.553658] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.553987] ovcamchip: v2.27 for Linux 2.6 : OV camera chip I2C driver

[    0.554343] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input3

[    0.554866] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.555214] piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x2850 rev 0x02)

[    0.555507] pci 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.555810] piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE port disabled

[    0.556103] piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.556400]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x6fa0-0x6fa7

[    0.556696] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    0.642804] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.642805] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    1.255353] hda: Optiarc DVD+/-RW AD-7640A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    1.867044] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.875018] hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    1.896446] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    1.896927] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    1.897361] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.897675] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.898031] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.898038] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.898414] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode

[    1.898928] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ems 

[    1.899446] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.899583] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.899961] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.900326] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.900836] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6ffb800 port 0xf6ffb900 irq 378

[    1.901352] ata2: DUMMY

[    1.901639] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6ffb800 port 0xf6ffba00 irq 378

[    2.206020] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.250392] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVT-75ZCT1, 11.01A11, max UDMA/133

[    2.250684] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    2.251840] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.568017] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.579075] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEVT-7 11.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.579703] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

[    2.580005] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.580295] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.580314] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.580873] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

[    2.581173] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.581465] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.581484] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.581999]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 >

[    2.662673] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.663035] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.663666] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 160 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    2.663684] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.663983] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.663986] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.664320] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    2.664324] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.664368] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.664884] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x102204 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=4

[    2.664888] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.664908] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 000002 (park)=0 ithresh=0 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.668800] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    2.669095] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.669097] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.669106] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xfed1c400

[    2.669398] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.673279] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.679006] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    2.679549] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    2.679578] usb usb1: uevent

[    2.679608] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    2.679609] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.679901] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.679912] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.679940] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.679942] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.679944] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.680239] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.680525] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.680526] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.680528] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.680529] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.680532] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.680534] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.781009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    2.781012] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    2.781019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    2.781022] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2: status 0501 change 0001

[    2.882010] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0006 evt 0000

[    2.882073] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.882083] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    2.882121] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.882413] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.882927] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.883218] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

[    2.883507] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    2.883808] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    2.884109] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.884112] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.884433] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.884470] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.884986] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    2.884990] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.885010] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 000002 (park)=0 ithresh=0 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.888890] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    2.889186] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.889187] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.889197] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xfed1c000

[    2.889488] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.893369] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.933308] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 high speed

[    2.933311] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    2.984009] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    2.990007] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    2.990593] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    2.990620] usb usb2: uevent

[    2.990649] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    2.990651] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.990963] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.990974] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.991004] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.991006] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.991007] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.991324] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.991637] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.991638] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.991639] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.991641] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.991644] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.991645] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.041184] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 high speed

[    3.041187] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    3.092009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[    3.092012] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.092027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    3.092029] hub 2-0:1.0: port 6: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.107946] usb 1-1: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[    3.107947] usb 1-1: skipped 7 descriptors after interface

[    3.107949] usb 1-1: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    3.107951] usb 1-1: skipped 19 descriptors after interface

[    3.107952] usb 1-1: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    3.108193] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[    3.109092] usb 1-1: uevent

[    3.109119] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    3.109120] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.109570] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.109587] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    3.109984] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    3.109999] usb 1-1:1.1: uevent

[    3.110028] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.110071] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05a9, idProduct=2640

[    3.110401] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.110735] usb 1-1: Product: Laptop Integrated Webcam

[    3.111069] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: OmniVision Technologies, Inc. -2640-07.07.20.3

[    3.111667] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    3.162187] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

[    3.162189] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 2 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[    3.162191] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    3.193046] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.193090] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.193381] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.193890] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.194185] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

[    3.194479] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    3.194798] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.194800] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    3.194837] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    3.195143] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    3.195440] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.195442] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.195765] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    3.195803] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.196325] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

[    3.196616] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.196617] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    3.196633] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.196636] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00006f20

[    3.196953] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    3.196978] usb usb3: uevent

[    3.197006] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    3.197007] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.197298] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.197311] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.197336] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.197338] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.197339] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.197631] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.197915] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.197916] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.197917] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.197919] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.197922] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.197923] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.213007] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 2 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    3.213025] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0004

[    3.213029] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0042 evt 0000

[    3.213033] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    3.213037] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 low speed --> companion

[    3.264007] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    3.264026] hub 2-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    3.298009] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 portsc 0082,00

[    3.298019] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 2 portsc 009b,00

[    3.298021] hub 3-0:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0003

[    3.315274] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 full speed --> companion

[    3.315277] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[    3.315279] hub 2-0:1.0: port 6 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    3.366007] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    3.366024] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[    3.399026] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    3.399046] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.399084] hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    3.399095] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.399388] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.399902] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.400200] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    3.400490] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    3.400798] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    3.401099] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.401102] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.401420] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    3.401461] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.401977] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

[    3.402272] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.402274] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    3.402289] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.402299] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00006f00

[    3.402615] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    3.402643] usb usb4: uevent

[    3.402669] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    3.402670] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.402963] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.402973] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.402998] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.402999] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.403003] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.403295] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.403581] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.403582] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.403584] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.403585] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.403588] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.403589] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.501006] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    3.504055] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.504102] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.504392] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.504905] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.505214] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    3.505506] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    3.505816] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    3.506117] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.506119] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.506440] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    3.506477] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    3.507006] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    3.507298] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.507300] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    3.507315] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.507318] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00006f80

[    3.507639] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    3.507667] usb usb5: uevent

[    3.507694] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    3.507695] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.507994] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.508009] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.508034] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.508035] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.508036] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.508328] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.508617] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.508618] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.508619] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.508621] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.508623] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.508625] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.609009] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 01ab,00

[    3.609011] hub 5-0:1.0: port 1: status 0301 change 0003

[    3.621004] usb 3-2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[    3.644967] usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

[    3.663990] usb 3-2: uevent

[    3.664017] usb 3-2: usb_probe_device

[    3.664019] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.666966] usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.666978] usb 3-2:1.0: uevent

[    3.667113] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.667159] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0483, idProduct=2016

[    3.667451] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.667745] usb 3-2: Product: Biometric Coprocessor

[    3.668039] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: STMicroelectronics

[    3.668329] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    3.710026] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    3.710046] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.710083] hub 5-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0000, 1.5 Mb/s

[    3.710095] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.710388] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.716325] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.716612] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    3.716902] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    3.717211] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    3.717507] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.717510] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.717834] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    3.717872] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    3.718394] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    3.718691] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.718692&

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0 
> ```
> ...

 Your sure that sould not be /dev/hd*c* ?

BTW, if you compiled CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD as module ensure that module cdrom is loaded.

----------

## Lorian

Hi Ben.  :Wink: 

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Your sure that sould not be /dev/hd*c* ?

 

Can't be that:

$ grep hd tmp

[ 1.255353] hda: Optiarc DVD+/-RW AD-7640A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive 

[ 1.867044] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4 

[ 1.875018] hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

What happens when you do `mount /mnt/cdrom`?

Chris.

----------

## benfrasersimpson

Hi,

I just checked my kernel configuration, and it seems i missed out CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD completely (whoops!).

i changed my fstab to /dev/cdrom.

Now the cdrom drive is working correctly, apart from the eject button on my laptop, and it wont mount dvds, giving the error message 

"Cannot mount volume.

The volume 'BRASS_EYE' uses the udf file system which is not supported by your system."

Thats a video DVD, by the way.

Thank you for all your help, so happy my gentoo system is almost finished!

----------

## Lorian

Ben,

You need to enable UDF_FS (File systems -> CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems -> UDF file system support).

Congratulations on your Gentoo install, no Slackware for you.  :Wink: 

I'm sure you can guess who this is now..

----------

## agent_jdh

You need to add support for udf filesystem in the kernel.

Brass Eye dvd is excellent.

I'd investigate using the libata driver for your ide drive (will give you /dev/sd* for your drive), as you're already using it for your hdd.  You'll need to add the libata driver for your Intel chipset and also scsi cdrom/generic support.  Then you can remove the legacy ide drivers completely.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

benfrasersimpson,

You should look at migrating to a libata setup by following this post next time you update your kernel.

You do not need to mount video DVDs to play them. DVD player applications are required to use raw device access to read the video.

udf is found on packet written CD/DVDs and along with iso9660 on DVDs of all sorts.

To play video DVDs, you need to be in the cdrom group so you have raw device access.

----------

## benfrasersimpson

Thanks!

Just gonna recompile my Kernel now!

Is it Laurence??

----------

## benfrasersimpson

haha. or maybe i should learn to read better!

Alright Chris!

----------

## Lorian

 *benfrasersimpson wrote:*   

> haha. or maybe i should learn to read better!
> 
> Alright Chris!

 

Heh, well done, got there in the end.

Enjoy your Gentoo setup. Maybe you can assist James in setting up his now.  :Laughing: 

----------

